# cooking diploma



## d&g (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi New here.

I have been cooking for years and I'm at a cross roads in my life,what to do next?
There is only one thing I enjoy doing and thats cooking so I have a few questions for the experts here:-

1. I am 34 is it too late to take up pro cooking? i.e chef

2. Can you tell me a world reconisable cooking diploma for beginners to start out with?

3. Can this course be completed in a few weeks working at it fulltime?


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

To become a decent COOK, it requires years of training and practice. School helps shorten the learning curve, but not by much. To become a Chef, it requires even more time and effort put in (as they must be proficient in every technique imaginable, as well as have managerial skills, business skills, etc...). Most cooks will put in 10+ years before they are a 'Chef'. Sometimes someone will come around who can make it in 5 years or so.


----------



## d&g (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I kind of knew it would take years to really make it,now could anyone tell me a world reconised course to start out with?


----------



## jfb1060 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm inclined to believe that "Mikeb" is correct. 

I've done a lot of looking around and evaluating the lay of the land, so to speak, and there does not appear to be a fast track when becoming a chef.

School does appear to shorten the curve a bit but I'm finding that there is no substituting for the field of battle. You learn lessons in the real world kitchen may be lessons that may not even be touched on is a school environment.

I'm not knocking school. I wish I could attend instead of learning EVERYTHING the hard way. 

I'm going to join the ACF and start a home study program in addition to my job. You do get the volume of points for certified culinarian from your practical experience but you do have to have the dydactic and practical test to achieve before they will certify.

At the very least, even with this style of learning, it can take up to 18 months to achieve certification. Sometimes longer, and this is just for a certified culinarian. 

The road to becoming a "CHEF" is just that much longer. So settle in, mate. We're in for a long, exciting ride!!!!!!!! 

Good Luck
Joe


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

CIA is recognised. I doubt it's worth the money (and it's ALOT of money), if the grads I've worked with are typical CIA grads, it's definitely not worth the money. It'll get you an entry level job, that's about it. All the best chefs I've worked with learned in Michelin starred restaurants or were self-taught, none went to school. And no course can be completed in a few weeks, most take 2-4 years...


----------



## jfb1060 (Aug 3, 2006)

Mikeb,

Hope all is well.

Was just curious what the cost of the average 2-4 year culinary school is. I'm talking about J&W etc. I've heard that it's as high as $20,000 year at some schools. Is this about right???

Joe


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

thats on the low end-very low now days.


----------



## angeliab (Jul 25, 2006)

ICE was 25.000 but i think it went up this year. Art Institute is 42.000 if i am correct and CIA is around 30.000 sooo yeah you might want to think real hard about this before going in lol


----------



## jfb1060 (Aug 3, 2006)

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!

BOY THAT'S A LOT OF MONEY. HOLY SMOKES!!!!!!!!

Guess I won't be going. LOL

Joe


----------

